# Orange Beach Pomps



## OBAla (Feb 18, 2008)

Got to the beach about 0630. First pomp about 0730. Second pomp about 0815, third one about 0830. Limit here is three, so took them home to clean. Largest about 17 inches.

Bought live shrimp this morning. Pinched off the heads, did not peel. One rod had plain mono 2 drop rig, other had storebought pomano rig with yellow and orange beads.2 caught with beads, 1 without. Go figger.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

C ool. Pompano is yummy and you can delete the other post if you click on it.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice catch :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the pomps man.:clap Thanks for the report.


----------

